# MT. High-ers?



## llcooljunr (Jan 21, 2008)

It's my first season, and I spent the majority of it at Mt. High... I'm about 45 min away, so I got to go up around 1-3 times a week this season. I mostly used the leftover points my friends had, since they all bought 1000 point packages in the beginning, but I think I'm gonna buy a season pass next season.

Btw, a bunch of my friends are going and have graduated from cal poly pomona. One of my brothers and some of my cousins were zetas there.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

first season @ mt. high as well.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

how are the conditions like during late March to early April?


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

Werk One said:


> how are the conditions like during late March to early April?


my friends say whole lotta slush. it's supposed to cool down in a little bit though. maybe?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

Mt High Blows!!!!!go To Bear!!!! Whoooo


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

llcooljunr:

Zeta Tau Alpha or Zeta Phi Rho? Just confused because you said brothers.
Zta girls are the shit. Who do you know?

Pass is definitely worth it. I've prolly put in about 50ish days this season and gotten a lot better for it.



Werk One:

Yeah dude. Slush. Hit the wax before you head up unless you like casing jumps lol.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

definitely getting a lot of slush


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

eww...bear eww eww eww. bear is either really nice or really muddy.
high is nice late winter and early spring. but after that its not so hot.
but other than that i love high  live about an hour-half away. their park is really good for being out in the middle of the desert. their richter scale has pwned me once already though


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

storm comin' wed.


----------



## llcooljunr (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey finssidedown, yea I did mean Zeta Phi Rho. Sorry, I didn't know there were more zetas there, since I went another route and became a nurse at a community college. But yea, my little brother Jason graduated a couple years from there and was a zeta, and my little cousins Kris and Joseph are still active with them.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

seems like this season is done, by looking at the temps on their page.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

squishydonut said:


> seems like this season is done, by looking at the temps on their page.


i was up in bear last sunday and its done. im sad but time has come. i went over to summit first time in year and its done as well... at least there is still MAMMOTH!!!!whooooo:thumbsup::thumbsup::cheeky4::cheeky4:


----------



## llcooljunr (Jan 21, 2008)

Yea, today was the last day at High...


----------

